

Big content on a little canvas - mjswensen
https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2015/05/19/big-content-in-a-little-canvas/

======
derricki
It's fun to hear what worked and what didn't for complex web rendering. It
would be interesting to see some graphs or numbers behind the performance
gotchas listed in the article.

